# Yellow Checks



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

What offspring will you get with 2 yellow checks saddle homers, and a yellow check hen and a blue bar cock. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Your 2 yellow checks will make yellow checks. If they are both het for bar or barless you will get those as well.
if your cock is het for blue you will get silver hens and half your cocks will carry blue

Your yellow check to blue bar cock will make all blue hens. All cocks will be ash red and split for blue & dilute. All hens will be blue.
If your check is homozygouse check you will get all checks however they will carry bar.
If your check already carries bar then you will get both.
If this blue cock carries dilute than half your hens will be silver and half your cocks will be yellow.

If you want to know how or why this is the outcome I made a video that covers base color and another for pattern. Also have one on dilute. 

Now keep in mind they could both carry recessive genes and make other things.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-b9yEW7SUAM
(links in video description)


----------

